# Shaving your head



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

think its time I start shaving my head, would rather not use blades as I get spots, so what's everyone here use? What's good and how often ect?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just use clippers and have a grade one all over.

Used to have no hair at all a while back but it makes me a look a bit thuggish so just keep it low nowadays.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I just use clippers and have a grade one all over.
> 
> Used to have no hair at all a while back but it makes me a look a bit thuggish so just keep it low nowadays.


I'm thin on top so think if I keep it low it'll still be noticeable so easier just to get it down to scalp. You shave yours in the shower or can you not get them wet?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Wahl Clippers with no guard on for me, do my beard and hair at the same time once a week


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment _BiMitz_CGk___KGrHqUH_DEEslhswUOSBLNnoqQCpg___1.JPG


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

Bic


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

swole troll said:


> View attachment 114632


I did look into a cut throat, but wouldn't even know where to start, know you can buy ones where you just use disposable blades rather than one fixed blade, but surley that'll just give me spots like a razor does? And take fu**ing ages to shave a whole head!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Cam93 said:


> I did look into a cut throat, but wouldn't even know where to start, know you can buy ones where you just use disposable blades rather than one fixed blade, but surley that'll just give me spots like a razor does? And take fu**ing ages to shave a whole head!


haha im yanking your chain mate

please dont try to shave your own head with a cut throat

just use a mid range disposable razor and shaving foam


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dumdum said:


> Wahl Clippers with no guard on for me, do my beard and hair at the same time once a week


Just head for me, once a week, 10 mins, need missus to check over too. Done.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> I'm thin on top so think if I keep it low it'll still be noticeable so easier just to get it down to scalp. You shave yours in the shower or can you not get them wet?


I just sit on the sofa with my head leaned forward and do it, I've got wood floors so easy to vac up after.

I'm receding a bit and you can see that even though it's shaved, couldn't care less though, I shave it cos it's easy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I just sit on the sofa with my head leaned forward and do it, I've got wood floors so easy to vac up after.
> 
> I'm receding a bit and you can see that even though it's shaved, couldn't care less though, I shave it cos it's easy.


I stroll out into my garden, top off (a la Putin) and shave hair. Funny in the snow as I have a Morrisons over the back where the shoppers can see me


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Triple blades, good quality gel and you will bleed, like a a pig


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Bump, shaving it off this weekend, not decided if I, gunna bic it yet or just buzz it short as f**k, if I bic in the shower would I need shave gel or just water, disposable razors or buy a decent one?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gillette Mac 3. I do it on my own. Once a week


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

shave gel. loads of it, best razor you can afford


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Mac 3 with nivia gel foam. Best combo for me and tried loads. Dont use a cheap vic ffs, you'll end up looking like an orange the amount of gashes you'll have!


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Razor for me every other day dont be one of them that are in-denial even when it looks like a burst mattress


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Wahl Clippers with no guard on for me, do my beard and hair at the same time once a week


Same


----------



## tazdevl (Feb 24, 2015)

Use gilette, same i use for the rest of my face. Head gets shaven once a week, chin maybe twice. Blade lasts 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i use wilkinson sword hydro 5 and gel/foam

shave once or twice a week


----------



## jazz_11 (Nov 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen the tattood hairline you can have if you start thinking I will try find the link three of my mates have had it it costs about 2grand and there's only a place in Birmingham I no of which specialise in it if I went bold I would have it without hesitation your hair looks like it's been shaved with clippers on a number one then shaped up with the blade it sounds crazy but honestly gents it's worth every penny

http://www.hishairclinic.com/treatment/

here you are the reason I'm suggesting it is because the guys I know who have had it shave they're hair a lot less as the hair coming through just adds to the feature of the tattood hairline


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

jazz_11 said:


> Has anyone seen the tattood hairline you can have if you start thinking I will try find the link three of my mates have had it it costs about 2grand and there's only a place in Birmingham I no of which specialise in it if I went bold I would have it without hesitation your hair looks like it's been shaved with clippers on a number one then shaped up with the blade it sounds crazy but honestly gents it's worth every penny
> 
> http://www.hishairclinic.com/treatment/
> 
> here you are the reason I'm suggesting it is because the guys I know who have had it shave they're hair a lot less as the hair coming through just adds to the feature of the tattood hairline


Sorry, but no.


----------



## jazz_11 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol why don't u try one of those babbyless shavers then the round shaped one I think u can set them to different heights and u can do it yourself


----------



## Foggy (Dec 10, 2015)

Start by cutting it open blade on a good set of clippers first would be my advice OP, then move to the razor cut, otherwise you will get people asking you when you started the chemo... Which is awkward


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Clippers on shortest setting


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Use Wahl clippers. Shave myself bald every 2nd week.


----------

